# I'm looking for free mac games



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2009)

Got wolfenstien on download.

Anybody know of any free 'magic the gathering' type card games for the mac?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks urban, good show.

I found this cool hexed based wargaming/rpg type thing called wesnorth and I am currently pwning some orcs.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

get a pc you poncy prick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2009)

House IT tyrant has banished me to this mac, that she stole. Because I fucked two PC's with beer/cider in the fan vent.

I refuse to buy anything. I want more free games.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 25, 2009)

pour cider on the mac or just be seen drinkin cider beside it, that'd probably be enough to give steve jobs the shit fits and try and ban the use of cider with Apple products.


----------



## Mooncat (Apr 25, 2009)

Come on - don't you remember the ads?  

"I'm a PC - I'm for boring work stuff" 

"I'm a Mac - I'm for kerazy fun things"


I'm sure there are loads of games


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2009)

revol68 said:


> pour cider on the mac or just be seen drinkin cider beside it, that'd probably be enough to give steve jobs the shit fits and try and ban the use of cider with Apple products.


dude, you've got issues


----------



## sim667 (Apr 27, 2009)

would you torrent games?


There used to be a fair few on newnova.org


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.gothicgreenoak.co.uk/morris.html







you have wood.


----------



## pk (Apr 27, 2009)

Spore is working on the Mac, but you'll need one with some grunt.


----------

